# VirtualBox floppy support



## Zare (Feb 6, 2011)

I want my guests to access host's physical floppy drive.

I've added these lines to /etc/devfs.conf


```
own  fd0 root:operator
perm fd0 0660
```

Restarted devfs and now fd0 reads as;


```
crw-rw----  1 root  operator    0,  83 Feb  6 18:13 /dev/fd0
```

My user is in correct group;


```
uid=1001(zare) gid=0(wheel) groups=0(wheel),5(operator)
```

...and VirtualBox's GUI shows no floppy devices in dropdown box - I can only select disk images.

I've also tried passing /dev/fd0 to _VBOX_FLOPPY_ environment variable, but still nothing.


----------

